#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Opzoek naar een levenspartner 38-46 jaar

## Oum2017

Ik ben opzoek naar een levenspartner voor huwelijk. Een man tussen 38 en 46 jaar. Verzorgd, lief, betrouwbaar.
Ongehuwd, gescheiden of weduwnaar. Geen getrouwde man.

Over mijzelf:
Ik ben aardig, sportief, leuk, hoog opgeleid, ik werk, religieus en lief.

Interesse: stuur mij een priv bericht.

----------


## Mohamed1967

Assalaam aleikoem ik wil je graag een pm sturen maar weet niet hoe dat gaat..please help me?

----------


## Oechen

Hoi

Lief" is wel aantrekkelijk..
wat is jou leeftijd jonge dame?

----------


## Battah

As-Salem 
Beste zuster dit is helemaal nieuw voor mij ik ben al een tijdje op zoek naar een oprechte vrouw die een aanvulling voor mij is en ik voor haar mocht je al bezet zijn dan hoop ik op jou vergeving 
Moge Allah ons helpen de juiste weg te vinden 
As-Salem moehelekoem warahmatoelah

----------


## Mr-Serious

Salam ik heb interesse

----------


## Oemkaltoem

Salaam wa3alaikom,
Ik ben omkaltoem ben opzoek naar een partner voor mijn broer sta je ervoor open laat me weten dan vertel ik je meer

----------

